# Ne mutlu tÜrkÜm dİyene.!!!



## loacker.lover

merhaba!
please translate this in english:

NE MUTLU TÜRKÜM DİYENE.!!!
ÇAKALLA SIRTLANA KALMAZ BU DÜNYA...

tesekkur ederim
Loacker.Lover


----------



## vatrahos

Hm... I'm just a beginner, but I think I can figure this out. The first line literally says:

"What happiness I am Turkish to the guy saying"

Probably means: "What happiness belongs to the guy who says 'I am Turkish'"

The second line, I think, means "To Jackals and Hyaenas this world does not remain"

So, put it together and you get:
*
How happy is he who says 'I am Turkish'
This world will not be left to jackals and hyaenas.*

Strange quotation ... kind of frightening.

I could be very wrong, though. Perhaps we'd better let the experts weigh in.

Also, _çakalla_ should be _çakala_, I believe.


----------



## Rallino

Good trantlation Vatrahos 

First line, is the words of M.K. Atatürk.

it means like "Cheers to whoever that considers himself a turk"

Second line, I've never heard before.  Vatrahos translated it correct.

Jackals and hyenas are not considered to be honest and proud animals in turkish, so they're refering to the people who are not honest and proud I think.

Çakalla = çakal ile, So it's correct


----------



## nefika

Another possibility:

"Happy is a man who says I am a Turk"


----------



## Rallino

nefika said:


> Another possibility:
> 
> "Happy is a man who says I am a Turk"



I don't think we can translate it that way because then the sentence would be:

Ne mutlu türküm *diyen.*  and not _diyene.

_Though the way you translated, nefika, sounds interesting as well


----------



## nefika

Rallino said:


> I don't think we can translate it that way because then the sentence would be:
> 
> Ne mutlu türküm *diyen.* and not _diyene._
> 
> Though the way you translated, nefika, sounds interesting as well


 
oops! I couldn`t get your *diyene *argument. It seems to me that you are trying to make word for word translation and when I follow your method, I come up with `Ne mutludur ben turkum diyen 
= Happy is a man who says I am a Turk` In my opinion, we should try to render the meaning instead of chasing behind *diyene. *Anyway, I am curious about your suggestion for *diyene. *

Thanks for paving the way for a possibly fruitful discussion Rallino 

have a nice day


----------



## Rallino

You may be right. I'm really _'crap'_ at translating this kind of sentences, so I guess I should stand aside and make way for the people like you who rule at it hehe


----------



## nefika

well, I don't think I can rule over any language  Nobody could have such an omnipotence.  I appriciate this kind of forums especially because they make me think about my native language and it is always very interesting to observe its reception by non-native speakers. 

Hope to hear you in another disscussion Rallino


----------



## Volcano

nefika said:


> Another possibility:
> 
> "Happy is a man who says I am a Turk"





Rallino said:


> I don't think we can translate it that way



*Who says I am a Turk is a happy man.*


----------

